# Пытаться лечить или срочно оперировать?



## macksim8 (2 Фев 2016)

Добрый день.Супруга несколько лет мучается с болью в пояснице и ноге.Пока боль была несильной,ходила ко врачам в поликлинику и лечилась дома таблетками.Как обычно "на авось" пройдёт само.В декабре боль в ноге резко усилилась.Сделала очередной мрт,пошла к врачу,пропила курс таблеток,не помогло.Потом пошла к другому врачу,сделали паравирт.блокаду и назначили таблетки (назначения прилагаю),не помогло.Пошла к третьему врачу,нейрохирургу,который сделал блокаду в крестцовый отдел (диклофенак) и сказал "оперировать".Немного боль прошла,но не существенно.Мы надеялись,что сделают блокаду современную,в поражённый участок с рентгеном,но видимо в этой больнице такого нет.Очень просим Вас посмотреть заключение МРТ и помочь нам определиться с дальнейшей судьбой.Есть смысл лечить или однозначно оперировать.Если оперативное лечение,то подскажите,какую операцию выбрать (чтобы восстановительный период был легче). Спасибо!!Живём в СПб.


----------



## La murr (2 Фев 2016)

*macksim8*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## macksim8 (2 Фев 2016)




----------



## vbl15 (3 Фев 2016)

Не представлены аксиальные срезы МРТ


----------



## macksim8 (3 Фев 2016)




----------



## Никита Заборовский (3 Фев 2016)

macksim8 написал(а):


> Добрый день.Супруга несколько лет мучается с болью в пояснице и ноге.Пока боль была несильной,ходила ко врачам в поликлинику и лечилась дома таблетками.Как обычно "на авось" пройдёт само.В декабре боль в ноге резко усилилась.Сделала очередной мрт,пошла к врачу,пропила курс таблеток,не помогло.Потом пошла к другому врачу,сделали паравирт.блокаду и назначили таблетки (назначения прилагаю),не помогло.Пошла к третьему врачу,нейрохирургу,который сделал блокаду в крестцовый отдел (диклофенак) и сказал "оперировать".Немного боль прошла,но не существенно.Мы надеялись,что сделают блокаду современную,в поражённый участок с рентгеном,но видимо в этой больнице такого нет.Очень просим Вас посмотреть заключение МРТ и помочь нам определиться с дальнейшей судьбой.Есть смысл лечить или однозначно оперировать.Если оперативное лечение,то подскажите,какую операцию выбрать (чтобы восстановительный период был легче). Спасибо!!Живём в СПб.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 79370 Посмотреть вложение 79371 Посмотреть вложение 79372



Стандартная операция в таких случаях: декомпрессия уровня L4-5 (болит у Вашей жены скорее всего правая нога в районе колена или голени), артродез на этом же уровне (сзади 4 винта, спереди кейдж). Все делается из заднего доступа. Операции такие проводят во многих клиниках нашей Родины, в том числе в Петербурге, по квотам и платно.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Фев 2016)

При отсутствии эффекта от консервативного лечения придётся обратиться к нейрохирургам. Хотя лечения, как такового, и не было.
Считаю, что при невротическом состоянии, ситуационно обусловленном, назначение антидепрессантов является глупостью. Для этого существуют транквилизаторы.


----------



## vbl15 (8 Фев 2016)

Если консервативная терапия малоэффективна, показана операция. Объем операции целесообразно обсуждать с хирургом, который будет ее выполнять. Обратитесь на очную консультацию к врачам форума из СПб.


----------

